# Best ISP in Delhi



## aal-ok (Oct 28, 2015)

I am a user from Delhi, in Shalimar Bagh, and I want to change my ISP for around 1k a month, unlimited plan. Its better if there is no fup involved, and I was thinking about spectranet but they are not available in Shalimar Bagh. Speed min 1mbps


----------



## satinder (Nov 1, 2015)

Best is Airtel.
Within your budget with 10GB per month at 2-4MBPS  and 512kb after limit finishes.
It has free STD +Local calls unlimited.


Den or Hathway are also there.
But they have weekly repair time in day working hours.
If OK ask your nearby cable operator.


----------

